# Warning Points?



## Deset Gled (May 24, 2007)

I was just updating my account info (now that I have a CSA account) and noticed the "Warning Points" section.  I was not previosly aware this system existed.  Do the mods actually use it?  Every time "discipline" has come up on the boards, I've only seen mention of temp bans and perma bans.  If my points happen to reach maximum, would I receive a temp ban or a perma ban?  Do points ever expire?


----------



## Piratecat (May 24, 2007)

Nope, we don't use them. They're too "mechanical" and don't take into account a lot of the things we consider.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 24, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nope, we don't use them. They're too "mechanical" and don't take into account a lot of the things we consider.





_That's "one," Mister!_


----------



## jaerdaph (May 25, 2007)

Can we get "fabulous!" points? 

That would be soooooooo metrosexual of us!


----------



## Deset Gled (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info, PC.


----------



## Bad Paper (May 25, 2007)

**



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nope, we don't use them.



*Now* you tell me.  Sheesh.


----------



## Nifft (May 26, 2007)

Maybe we should have "color points" -- black, white, red, blue and green. You can "award" them to people arbitrarily. Meaning may emerge, or it could become a hivemind fad.

 -- N


----------



## Piratecat (May 26, 2007)

Bad Paper said:
			
		

> *Now* you tell me.  Sheesh.



That's five points, bucko!


----------



## Lanefan (May 27, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Maybe we should have "color points" -- black, white, red, blue and green. You can "award" them to people arbitrarily. Meaning may emerge, or it could become a hivemind fad.



Or it could become a jumping-off point to (horrors!) Magic the Gathering, as those are its 5 colours...

Quick, better add purple! 

Lanefan


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 27, 2007)

Psh, warning points are so passe.  Nowadays we just put people "on notice."


----------



## hong (May 27, 2007)

Actually, I believe those are points that moderators get for warning people. You'll notice that Piratecat has two. If you warn people with sufficient flair and style, your fellow mods give you a point. Piratecat obviously has more warning points than the other mods, because he has more flair and style. I love Piratecat with all of ohnevermindme.


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2007)

That's 'cause I close a lot of threads!

Unfortunately, if I get to 7 I get automatically banned. The other moderators hate it when one person gets too showy.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 27, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's five points, bucko!





_That's another point for joke mimicry, Mister!_


----------



## Mark CMG (May 27, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's 'cause I close a lot of threads!
> 
> Unfortunately, if I get to 7 I get automatically banned. The other moderators hate it when one person gets too showy.





_And another point for mod-secret revealing, Mister!_


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 30, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's five points, bucko!




Welcome to _Whose Line Is It ENnie-way_, where everything's made-up and the points don't matter...

-Hyp.


----------



## Piratecat (May 30, 2007)

Oh MAN, Hyp., you must be pleased with yourself right now.

We throw "Whose line is it anyways" parties about once a year, actually. I could easily turn the ENnies into amateur improv!


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 30, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I could easily turn the ENnies into amateur improv!




You've got my vote.

-Hyp.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I could easily turn the ENnies into amateur improv!




I thought that's what it was already.

*Ducks incoming objects*







 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That's 'cause I close a lot of threads!
> 
> Unfortunately, if I get to 7 I get automatically banned. The other moderators hate it when one person gets too showy.



Isn't that why you have other Alt mod accounts?

I mean, you don't realy think we believe there is a Rel do you?


----------



## Elephant (Jun 10, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nope, we don't use them. They're too "mechanical" and don't take into account a lot of the things we consider.




Good, considering even regular user accounts can edit their own warning points.


----------

